# Pleco's...How much can I expect to pay for...



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Queen Arabesque pleco's? Recently I picked up 2 that are at least 4 inches that were being sold for $32.99 each. I had a store credit which I happily used. I am looking to aquire more and so far I've seen prices on the net for $35 (RiverWonders) and someone recently selling one for $90.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Uh... where did you get those girl?

As for price it was actually very good. I would expect to pay around CA$40.00 for them.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

KnaveTO said:


> Uh... where did you get those girl?
> 
> As for price it was actually very good. I would expect to pay around CA$40.00 for them.


Its a secret! LOL You have email...I figured $40 would be the highest but prices seem to vary so I wanted to make sure. Thanks!


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

There is a guy on PNA who had an ad with all sorts of plecos for sale, you can try him.

http://www.pricenetwork.ca/showthread.php?threadid=152872&highlight=adonis


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Brian said:


> There is a guy on PNA who had an ad with all sorts of plecos for sale, you can try him.
> 
> http://www.pricenetwork.ca/showthread.php?threadid=152872&highlight=adonis


Thanks Brian when the weather warms a bit I'm going to order through River Wonders I'm thinking. Yes Ross I'll let you know when lol.


----------



## madfishdude1 (Jan 29, 2008)

hello people


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

madfishdude1... that is considered spamming and this is your only warning.

But have fun around the site... not to sound like an a$$ or anything.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Brian said:


> There is a guy on PNA who had an ad with all sorts of plecos for sale, you can try him.
> 
> http://www.pricenetwork.ca/showthread.php?threadid=152872&highlight=adonis


This guy is selling his plecos at retail prices. I didn't want to crap on his thread, but I would probably buy from the store instead of from him as it can be a sticky situation when it died or brings disease or not propertly conditioned.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Actually those are not even retail prices.... they are from on average anywhere from $5-$20 above what I pay retail for the same fish and size. AND I get to see as well as pick out the fish I am buying... so I think I will stick with retail.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Oh, didn't know that 

Do you know which store its from because I am in the market for an adonis.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

The Adonis I haven't seen around lately except at Big Al's which I already mentioned. Have you tried calling Alternative Aquariums in Burlington? They were about to put in their fish order soon and if you catch them they may be able to see about bringing some in.

www.alternativeaquariums.com


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks for the link but Burlington is a bit too far for me.

I just thought that he had good prices as he had adonis for 65$ whereas I seen someone else selling one for 90$.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Zebrapl3co said:


> This guy is selling his plecos at retail prices. I didn't want to crap on his thread, but I would probably buy from the store instead of from him as it can be a sticky situation when it died or brings disease or not propertly conditioned.


That's kinda what I thought.


----------



## kris (Dec 24, 2007)

*plecos?*

i hope i wont offend anyone , but i thought this was pleco land...i got two new tanks and with those came 3 huge plecos , 1 aprox 8 inch , 1 (6) inch, 1 (8) or (9 )inch...cannot keep them as my tanks are too small...( i think)... ANYONE WANTS THEM?


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Do you know if they are the common plecos?


----------



## kris (Dec 24, 2007)

taken away , no the were not common


----------

